# OHIO BASS FEDERATION region 3 at Mosquito



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

Held June 2nd & 3rd 2007
45 boats/90 anglers
528 bass 12'' or longer
795 lbs. 
And it takes me 3 hours to get there.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Anyone have results? Maybe the top 10 places or so?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I heard "twinkie" (Chris Clemmence) won it with just over 20lbs!!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I haven't seen Chris in a few years! used to fish with him and his dad in the LTT


----------



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

Keep an eye on OHIOBASS.org regions/region 3 and they should have results posted soon.
I'll contact website and see about getting them up.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Nick Prvonozac got 3rd place. had 7 something on the first day and 10 something on the second day.


----------



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

Results from OHIOBASSFEDERATION region 3 at Mosquito.

http://www.ohiobass.org/Regions/region3/2007/results_from_region_3__june_23-07.htm


----------

